# Gloves



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone know where to buy some decent gloves for lifting?

Never thought id have to buy a pair but as my strength is going up when im doing lat pull downs and seated rows the skin is lifting off my hands in places and there getting a bit rough

Looked at gloves from argos etc but reviews say they fall apart easy :confused1:

One glove is bigger than the other :confused1:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

gloves are for poofs


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.protein-factory.co.uk/www.protein-factory.co.uk/info.php?p=0&pno=0&pid=1635055&cat=&ack=9&search=gloves&sought=

I use these


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

^^^ those lasted me about 1.5 years wer quite good. phd gloves were good but i love my harbinger gloves which is what i use now


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

I buyed this ones (Big Grip™ WristWrap™ Gloves):














they are excellent! (at http://www.workoutworld.co.uk )


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

genesis said:


> http://www.protein-factory.co.uk/www.protein-factory.co.uk/info.php?p=0&pno=0&pid=1635055&cat=&ack=9&search=gloves&sought=
> 
> I use these


Thanks :thumbup1:

Think il put an order in for these


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

i use them all the time,.. and am no poof

as i said in privious post i work in an office amd my hands are just to soft.

i had a cheap pair recently and fcuking dye kept running in them and would not wash of for days


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Didnt Michael Jackson wear them,

whilst moon walking??


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

nope goves are for poofs! sorry but i always ask my fiance if she minds my hards having hard skin on them and she replues nope i love them, u have man hands, otherwise its like being caressed by a women..................


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

NickM said:


> nope goves are for poofs! sorry but i always ask my fiance if she minds my hards having hard skin on them and she replues nope i love them, u have man hands, otherwise its like being caressed by a women..................


hahaha I think we have found a guy who is even more blunt than me, I take my hat off to you sir! :beer:


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

Indeed, we share the same ethos Mr Megatron! I think using aids that help us lift weight without the discomfort like straps, gloves etc just end up bitting us on the ****. U end up big and strong but with the grip and hands of a new born baby....kinda like shooting a rocket off a canoo.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

NickM said:


> AIDS that help us lift


Well I take a bit of gear and eat a ton of meat, never tried to contract AIDS to gain muscle though


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

haha u know what i meant! lol


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I knew the subject of gloves are for poofs was coming LOL....

I have little bits of hard skin on the palm of my hands just below the finger and there getting worse, skins peeling on them so i think gloves will help it not to get worse

Each to there own i say, im not gonna be on of these people who wear them for the sake of it as alot of people in the gym do.

Just for lat pull downs and seated rows with the V bar :thumbup1:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Foreign footballers wear them in the winter.


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

that 'poof' stuff is full of crap, get your gloves if you want them.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Gloves bandanna bumbag whoooooo baby!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dont forget the otomix boots (never tied always kept loose) and sheen of baby oil accompanied with what iron head case just said and viola,you have yourself a perfect replica of the camp look 80's bodybuilder:thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

even the gay guys on this site dont use gloves,thats how gay gloves are........


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

i'm women and i don't wear gloves ... blooming wettie ..just get on with it


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

i have hard skin all over my hands

prob worse than the people sayin gloves are for puffs

due to my job

lifting stuff all day and woking outside in all conditions

but i still wear gloves for the gym

**** all wrong with it

as said in previous posts


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Schiek Platinum 'Model 530' gloves are good.

http://www.themuscleshop.co.uk/product/690/schiek_sports_platinum_lifting_gloves_black


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

cardio sux said:


> i'm women and i don't wear gloves ... blooming wettie ..just get on with it


and point proven  :laugh:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I wear gloves nothing wrong with them? Whats so puffy about them?... I do work out without them just prefere them thats all...


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I graft for a living and have large calluses on my hands, it's fcukin painful when they get torn off. I always train heavy and always wear gloves and no one in my gym thinks theres anything poofy about whot i do there.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

weeman said:


> even the gay guys on this site dont use gloves,thats how gay gloves are........


Indeed, I don't wear gloves. I found that they made little difference on push moves and got in the way on pull. And I have hands like a lumberjack's ass. But that's what hand cream was invented for.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Indeed, I don't wear gloves. I found that they made little difference on push moves and got in the way on pull. And I have hands like a lumberjack's ass. But that's what hand cream was invented for.


..... and an ass like a bodybuilders hand...?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

An ass like two cherries in clingfilm.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL..... :lol:


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

A word of advise gym gloves almost cost my life, they are the work of the devil! Just say no to gym gloves...............I just dont trust them, with their annoying sounding velcro and peeling away bits of pading.......EVIL i tell you


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

megatron said:


> gloves are for poofs


Wrist wraps, and straps are permitted. But gloves will not be tolerated.

Real men have calluses.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

weeman said:


> dont forget the *otomix boots* (never tied always kept loose) and sheen of baby oil accompanied with what iron head case just said and viola,you have yourself a perfect replica of the camp look 80's bodybuilder:thumb:


Dont hate.

Otomix boots are the dog's. I love mine.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sorry i did dis the otomix a bit hastily,i should have put them more in context,ahem,otomix boots never to be done up,with slouch socks and a pair of denim shorts on (whilst wearing shades) lmao

apart from that the boots are acceptable


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Ottomix are great. I never got on with gloves. They make gripping harder not easier . Versa grips look a good idea


----------

